# New Comer Tractor Question



## adkinsbn (Nov 3, 2008)

Need some help, Looking into buying possibly A JD 40 or 48' JD M or 48' Farmall M or 48' Farmall C for use around a small "farm" 25 + acres for bush hog, light plow. What is your opinion, do all have standard 3pt. hitch, enough power to PTO. All are at auction in running condition, going prices or should I look elsewhere?


----------



## dvknutson (Apr 12, 2010)

Be careful - You're going down a slippery slope here. 

I would put a 3-pt hitch top of the list followed by a tractor with either a Hi-LO trans selector or at least a 5 speed transmission. The models you're looking at typically have 3 forward speeds and one reverse. 25 acres is small but if you plan to Bush Hog the entire place - Good Luck !!
Once you buy a tractor your commited much like getting married ... highly recommend you test drive a few models before saying - I do !!! 

Maybe attempt to "rent" a newer model, until you understand the entire concept better.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I agree with Dvknutson. I got roped into buying a 9 speed manual trans, and if you do a lot of backing up and foreward, it can get real brutal. I'd test drive them both indeed. Personally, in my opinion, anything less than 30 PTO HP is going to limit you on a decent sized brush hog. I suppose it all boils down to what your budget is............. A bit of time in the seat will reveal some real truths!


----------

